# Upgrade from 105 to what? stories and experiences welcome!



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have tentatively ordered the SRAM Red groupset for my 09 TCR Advanced Rabobank. Currently it has the 105 groupset. I have thought about 7900 and even 7800 groupset but those with experience in upgrading to the higher end, can you enlighten me on your thoughs and experiences.. I will like to start racing soon, and I know the 105 is not too shabby, just want the extra possible performance...


----------



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

surely someone out there has some upgrading experience, what to expect, what to do, what not to do?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

105 is a pretty good group. IMO, Dura Ace would be the way to go. Many will tell you Ultegra is a better buy and mention how it's like Dura Ace in many ways. The ways that Ultegra is like Dura Ace is that it looks upscale and the triple and double have two different left shifters whereas 105 uses the same shifter for double and triple set ups. FWIW, I've had bikes upgraded from 105 to Ultegra and from 105 to Dura Ace and the Dura Ace had noticeable difference in performance. Ultegra is the "I am an upgraded 105 group that wants to be Dura Ace"- which isn't bad because 105 is the workhorse of the Shimano line so the the difference in weight and cosmetics makre the Ultegra. Both are race ready and very reliable. If you're looking for difference cosmetically, Ultegra is a good choice because it still works well. However, if you're in it for the long haul, invest in Dura Ace. Internally it's just made better for longer life. One more thing I failed to mention, Ultegra does have better brakes than 105 so that something to consider too. Still my take is go Dura Ace. There are many 7800 groups out there that are still available online at decent prices. The new 7900 group lokkas awesome and works exceptionally well once dialed in (precision is everything) but it is finicky when being tuned. Like Campy Record, there's no room for error. The slightest difference and it will perform horribly. I'm not a fan of SRAM but I've heard good things about the Red group. Still Dura Ace still reigns in durability by comparison. That is why I think the Dura Ace 7800 group is your best bet. My $ .02.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

huckles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have tentatively ordered the SRAM Red groupset for my 09 TCR Advanced Rabobank. Currently it has the 105 groupset. I have thought about 7900 and even 7800 groupset but those with experience in upgrading to the higher end, can you enlighten me on your thoughs and experiences.. I will like to start racing soon, and I know the 105 is not too shabby, just want the extra possible performance...


I've ridden everything from Sora to Dura Ace.

You will be disappointed if you think moving from 105 to D.A. will increase performance.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> I've ridden everything from Sora to Dura Ace.
> 
> You will be disappointed if you think moving from 105 to D.A. will increase performance.


True, it won't make a difference initially, but like I said, if you' re in it for the long haul (ie. 8+ years and over 30,000 miles) Dura Ace is better than the other two. 105 is usually my choice and but I upgrade when I find a smokin deal on a component group like Dura Ace. For example, my last 7800 Dura Ace group set me back $700 on Craigslist- not bad considering I sold the 105 Group that was originally on the bike used for $550. Essentially I invested $150 to increase the value of my bike by $400-500.


----------



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the tips and comment guys. Everyone seems to be saying that is really isn't a necessary upgrade at all, and the money is better spent on wheels, which I got already... so confusing. I would like to 'finish' my bike off with nice componentry, so it is betweeen SRAM Reds and Dura Ace 7900.... every one seems very divided between these 2...


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

terbennett said:


> Ultegra does have better brakes than 105 so that something to consider too.


I have both 105 and Ultegra brakes and can't notice any difference in braking between the two. I think cables and housing affects performance. Curiously, I had a bike with 105, then bought a used one full Ultegra. Braking was very poor with Ultegra, changed the pads with no improvement. When I replaced all cables and housing braking improved greatly, and since then, both goups have performed flawessly.


----------



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for the guidance, I went for the full SRAM Red Grouppo... Picked it up today and went for a quick ride around my local lake... Wow! Quiet as! Smooth as silk and the shifting, oh the shifting!!! So freaking precise and quick... The biggest surprise was the weight of the bike!... Admitittly I changed the seat to a selle italia slr and also the 105 pedal to the speedplay set, but now it is 6.8kgs! Holy dooly. Looks absolutely mint on the rabobank too. Got the white hoods to complement the bike...
I am a very very happy camper at the moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*love the Sram*

first got Sram shifting on the MTB back in 06, loved it. Had nothing but Shimano on all the road bikes I've owned-only 105 and Ultegra, never noticed any real difference in performance between the two.

My new 09 roadie has full Red...WOW. The shifting is mechanical, loud, and NOW! I love it. I recently built up a new cross bike, and the only decision was Rival or Force. I went with Rival, and it shifts just as good, fits my hands great, and the carbon levers look sweet also.

I've only got my old crosser-my winter road warrior, left with 105 on it now. I'll surely miss my Sram once the snow starts flying around here.

Red...You have chosen well grasshopper!


----------

